# Targeting CivPol for recruiting in the PRes



## Dissident (11 Jun 2011)

With the new (Dec 2010) recruiting standard for the Reserve MPs being the same as the RegF one, I have been wondering who would join the MPs part time when then can go full time. The only answer I have been able to come up with would be to target local Municipal Police Officers, CBSA, DFO corrections and Sheriffs for recruiting. 

Has anyone put any thoughts into any sort of recruiting strategy to target that audience? We have all the above category of badge officers in my platoon right now and I hope we can use these to mine local agencies. 

Has anyone lobbied the branch for a shorter QL3 program for badge civilian badged members? One member from TPS I know was going to be issued credentials (NDI50) after a conversion course (2-3 weeks if memory serves) to be able to fill a slot on a TAV. My calculations show that the current 9 weeks long x2 Phases for the new QL3 would require a civpol member to take basically all of his "off blocks"for the year in a row (if even allowed by the agency) for 2 (consecutive?) years to be able to complete it.

What will the Regiment think of PRes MPs who parade 50%?

Our attrition lately has been horrendous at the platoon, replacing these numbers is going to be rather difficult.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> One member from TPS I know was going to be issued credentials (NDI50) after a conversion course (2-3 weeks if memory serves) to be able to fill a slot on a TAV. My calculations show that the current 9 weeks long x2 Phases for the new QL3 would require a civpol member to take basically all of his "off blocks"for the year in a row (if even allowed by the agency) for 2 (consecutive?) years to be able to complete it.



One of the challenges recruiting TPS members will likely be financial. They have court time, overtime and paid-duty time to consider.


----------



## jim7966 (28 Jan 2012)

A couple of years ago when I was still with the TPS I floated a similar idea on another MP forum. I was looking for a way to re-engage with the CF after a lenghthy absence.

The way I figured it I had on average about 10 days off a month that I could have used as a reserve MP as part of a patrol section. In my case at Borden or Trenton to augment a platoon that may have been short handed or in order to free up a reg force member for deployment.

I factored in a training period of 2-3 weeks and then a period with a training officer on the base in question.

I kind of figured that was a win-win for everybody. 

There was a response saying they were looking at something similar but then it seemed to die a natural death.

Too bad I think.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jan 2012)

The challenge with targetting CivPol is that they are likely unavailable in the event of a DomOp - they will be responding and working in their CivPOl capacity, and not be available as an MP.

The benefit of closer working relationships has to be weighed against that.


----------



## Dissident (3 Feb 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The challenge with targetting CivPol is that they are likely unavailable in the event of a DomOp - they will be responding and working in their CivPOl capacity, and not be available as an MP.
> 
> The benefit of closer working relationships has to be weighed against that.



My original point is now moot. The standard has change yet again...

For the sake of argument: In a DomOp scenario where the CF gets involved, the MPs would be drawing forces from its entire Regiment from that region.

If there is a flood in Manitoba or an earthquake in BC, all members of 1 MP Regt would be asked to participate. Ice storm in Montreal? 5 MP Regt from as far as Quebec could be called. 5cm of snow in Toronto? All of 2 MP Regt and 3 MP Regt can come to the rescue!


----------



## jim7966 (6 Feb 2012)

What is the new standard if you don't mind me asking?

Like I said  I think there would be an interest for some civilian police officers fulfilling an MP role on a part time (reserve) basis. But I think that interest would most likely be restricted to a function similar to what they do now.


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2012)

jim7966 said:
			
		

> Like I said  I think there would be an interest for some civilian police officers fulfilling an MP role on a part time (reserve) basis.



Seems to be some interest.
For example, there are "approximately 2200 civilian and 5250 uniform members of the Toronto Police Service."
"The Service currently has 42 active reservists":
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=2336&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

That would include uniform and civilian TPS members.
Doesn't say how many of those reservists are M.P.s.


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Feb 2012)

I didn't think that serving Police officers were allowed to be in the Reserve MPs or is that only RCMP that can't?


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> I didn't think that serving Police officers were allowed to be in the Reserve MPs or is that only RCMP that can't?



I believe they do.
"Steve Rampersad became a member of the Canadian Forces in 1999 and served with the Military Police (Reserve) out of the Denison Armoury in Toronto."
"Steve says he continues to serve with the Canadian Forces (Reserve) “because ofthe great training, the opportunities to serve overseas but most of all, to support my fellow soldiers.
Steve is a valued member of 43 Division and is currently assigned to the Community Response Unit.":
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/d43/20060616-d43_community_informer.pdf
Ref: page 11.


----------



## jim7966 (6 Feb 2012)

Nothing in the PSA that I see that would prevent it as far as I can tell.

49.  (1)  A member of a police force shall not engage in any activity,

(a) that interferes with or influences adversely the performance of his or her duties as a member of a police force, or is likely to do so;

(b) that places him or her in a position of conflict of interest, or is likely to do so;

(c) that would otherwise constitute full-time employment for another person; or

(d) in which he or she has an advantage derived from being a member of a police force. R.S.O. 1990, c. P.15, s. 49 (1);


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2012)

jim7966 said:
			
		

> Nothing in the PSA that I see that would prevent it as far as I can tell.



"Army reserve MP's do not get peace officer status, and chances are this wont change.":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4280/post-159639.html#msg159639

From the above, there does not seem to be a conflict of interest for civilian police officers - or any of the peace officers mentioned in the original post - who wish to serve as Reserve M.P.s.
"...target local Municipal Police Officers, CBSA, DFO corrections and Sheriffs for recruiting."


----------



## PanaEng (6 Feb 2012)

A member of the RCMP can serve in the PRes but not with the MP's.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Dissident (8 Feb 2012)

But municipal police can and do.

As far credentialed reservist, a handfull of us should graduate from the phase training this summer (including me) and have our credentials issued while so employed. 

The story keeps changing, so I will not speculate in the future for now.


----------

